# Help me remember...



## Chopin_Fan777 (Apr 22, 2010)

I need some help remembering a sacred work by Rossini. All I remember about it was that it concerned Christ's Second Coming.

Thanks for helping me remember!


----------



## Bix (Aug 12, 2010)

Chopin_Fan777 said:


> I need some help remembering a sacred work by Rossini. All I remember about it was that it concerned Christ's Second Coming.
> 
> Thanks for helping me remember!


This is very tricky as Rossini wrote quite a bit of sacred music and cantatas - you can rule out tantum ergo and the masses as they don't speak so much of the second coming.

There is an opera by Rossini that is based on Saint Adelaide of Italy, also called Adelaide of Burgundy called Adelaide di Borgogna. She predicted that the second coming of Christ would be in the first millenium AD, but died a number of days before thought event.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adelaide_di_Borgogna

I don't know if the oveture will help jog your memory but here it is.


----------



## Chopin_Fan777 (Apr 22, 2010)

Bix said:


> This is very tricky as Rossini wrote quite a bit of sacred music and cantatas - you can rule out tantum ergo and the masses as they don't speak so much of the second coming.
> 
> There is an opera by Rossini that is based on Saint Adelaide of Italy, also called Adelaide of Burgundy called Adelaide di Borgogna. She predicted that the second coming of Christ would be in the first millenium AD, but died a number of days before thought event.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply. Actually, my mom's the one wanting to know, and I'm helping her search.

She's absolutely sure it's not from an opera. The piece involved a chorus that sung Latin and it was about the Second Coming (specifically, the end of times).

Once again, thanks for helping


----------

